# Need some GPS help



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I got a new Garmin 62s for Christmas and I am looking for some detailed maps for Central Ohio and the AEP area. I am new to this GPS thing and I can't seem to find much information on where I can get good maps.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

This is where I have found my maps http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/maps/state/oh


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks that is what I was looking for.


----------

